# Crazy Russian Biker



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bonkers! Apologies if posted previously.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=9b2f0430f322

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mad

I have to admit to being a bit of a brain out nutter when I was a kid on big bikes. I should be saying how irresponsible that was but Im sure I wont be the first biker on her to smile a bit watching it!  

I sometimes wonder how I managed to survive from the age of 16 to 23 when I was a biker.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Same here barryd. When I look at the width and profile of those Avon Speedmasters and think of the speeds I managed on my Rocket Gold Star and Lightning I cringe. Lot less traffic about then though.

Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Only ridden bikes a bit
Dislocated fingers etc from my few attempts.
However I fully understand the speed and risk thrill. part of the human psyche
Just a great pity other poor souls will end up in the mess if he continues doing that.
I had an accident with 2 motorcyclists, i badly smashed my back up they didn't survive.
I still after 40 years feel great sadness and some guilt about the accident.
Wiping yourself out on wide open roads is fine
doing it on the road he was riding on that only means other poor sods get hurt and feel it for the rest of their lives

Kev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

DId I miss it?
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> Only ridden bikes a bit
> Dislocated fingers etc from my few attempts.
> However I fully understand the speed and risk thrill. part of the human psyche
> Just a great pity other poor souls will end up in the mess if he continues doing that.
> ...


Valid point and I feel for you. I really do. I look back now on some of the things we got up to as kids and it makes my blood run cold. Its only in the last few years I quit the fast cars and and speed boats for a spazy scooter and a motorhome. I think risk and danger are just in me and I really understand why people do these things but I also now realise they are wrong and potentially lethal for others.

I think however you have to have some element of risk, danger and thrills in your life. Well I do or I dont feel alive.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Mad
> 
> I sometimes wonder how I managed to survive from the age of 16 to 23 when I was a biker.


Hi.

I didn't and I rode defensively, but still ended up in hospital on traction for seven months never leaving my bed..

Broke my left arm in thirteen places, had my leg shoved right up my pelvis shearing my hip off, fractured my skull..

And I never rode like that. :roll:

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Passed my bike test 5years ago and was surprised how quickly modern bikes accelerate . I have done quite a few track 
days but now packed them up. Too many young guns have no idea on the way to ride fast on track. As for the twit in Russia.
Is he stupidly brave or bravely stupid?
Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Somehow. even on the Harley, when you "get going", the road seems to open up for you. 8) 

Pity we don't see his speedo - he may not have actually been going that fast...

But it just needs one d1ck to change lanes with no indication and you are stuffed

Been riding bikes since I was 14 and I am still here at 63 with nothing serious having happened

Never even got a ticket (on any of the bikes)

I suppose I must just be lucky :wink: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Some riders don't get out of second gear:


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Some riders don't get out of second gear:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not going to comment on the Russian - the language would be inappropriate for a family forum  

ut cannot imagine what happens when a stationary driver opens the door to empty the ashtray ? 

Geoff


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

When the traffic is moving in the first half is bad enough, but from about 4 mins onward that is ridiculous! When it happens I don't think he would ever know 

The one good thing about those speeds is at least he doesn't need to check his mirrors very often


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I am not going to comment on the Russian - the language would be inappropriate for a family forum
> 
> ut cannot imagine what happens when a stationary driver opens the door to empty the ashtray ?
> 
> Geoff


We all know Smoking is dangerous.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The speed of modern bikes is just bonkers.

Thankfully the brakes are better than they used to be though.

Just look how fast this one gets up to 200mph.






The last big bike I had was a 650cc twenty years ago which I thought was nippy then. I borrowed my firends Aprilla 1000 a couple of years back (he must have been crackers) and I couldnt stop shaking for half an hour afterwards.

Even though I was terrified I still felt the need to see how fast it would go.

Mrs D has forbidden me to either own or borrow anything bigger than pig our 100cc scooter ever again.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry but age must be catching up with me.
I don't care if he gets thrills right up to the moment he ends up in hospital but I do care for all of the other road users, pedestrians, cyclists or just owners of cars who are not expecting this dangerous...... idiot (there I've said it) to come racing down areas he should not be in.
He is obviously proud of his achievements and expects an audience of admirers.
I will not be one of them!
Alan


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

As the human race we push boundaries take risks (people die) all part of living.
I used to parachute , cave, canoe, climb, I still ski hard, 
The risks are a buzz. I am in awe of riders doing the TT 
Its set up for the event and a personal risk which is fine.
The guy on the bike had he hit a car would probably have killed the poor sods inside as well.
If it was my family (my wife, my baby, toddler, child husband or relatives)
I wouldn't be saying wow!!!!!


Sorry!!!

This was not just a bit over the speed limit, or I was late for a meeting, or the road was quiet and leant itself to a blast.

He or she was prepared to sacrifice anyone elses lives for the buzz.
A lifetime ban is what should happen.
And extensive jail if they ignore the ban

Kev


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Got a licence.
Seen too many dead and dying riders (usually from Dave P's neck of the woods) so don't use it any more.
The problem is not all the dead ones were riding like the video, you cannot control other road users.

James.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi James
Life is risky and bike riding is riskier
still
Sadly as part of my job I went to a number of funerals of kids who wiped out on bikes. It is sad but kids like taking risks, the trick is to take risks that you get away with and that only risk you. Kids i can cope with taking risks 
I reckon the Russian rider was beyond the 17 to 25 age group
I see a lot more mature riders who have good bike control taking greater risks than the young.

I dont condemn drivers for going fast just for deliberately not giving a damn about others

Kev


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeez, what a nutter! How many lives did he start out with! All he needed was to meet a Ducato m/van with long reach mirror arms, Wouldn't be much left of the mirror, or him.

I just hope he is the one that ends up pushing up daisies, not someone he runs into. 

As others have said I did some silly things when I had m/cycles, but nothing to rival this nutter. Hope he stays in Russia!

Gary


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Somehow. even on the Harley, when you "get going", the road seems to open up for you. 8)
> 
> Pity we don't see his speedo - he may not have actually been going that fast...
> 
> ...


Or SLOW :wink: :wink:


----------

